# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  (حصري): ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية من "سير أعلام النبلاء" القسم المفقود. (بعنايتي)

## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتقدم لهذا المنتدى المبارك بهذا العمل (الحصري) والذي فعلاً يستحق أن يفرد بمثل هذه الدرر والمفاخر؛ لأنه درة ومفخرةٌ في سماء المنتديات والمجالس.
هذا العمل الجديد هو عبارة عن ترجمة (نادرة) ثمينة حفظها الله سبحانه وتعالى لنا؛ حتى أراد سبحانه أن تخرج من تحت يدي هذا العبد الضعيف؛ وفي هذا المنتدى المبارك
ألا وهي ترجمة (شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية الحراني) رحمه الله ورضي عنه؛ المسماة:
"الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية"
وهذه الترجمة مما أودعه الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله كتابه الكبير في التاريخ؛ والمعروف بـ: "سير أعلام النبلاء" والذي فقد منه تراجم كثيرة والله المستعان
إلا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى أراد إلا أن تبقى هذه الترجمة العظيمة لهذا الإمام العظيم أضعها بين أيديكم أحبتي رواد هذا الصرح الشامخ راجياً من الله تعالى أن تكون خالصة لوجهه الكريم 
وإنني ومن خلال هذا المنتدى المبارك وبصفتي المعتني بهذه الترجمة الشريفة = أمنع وأرفض ولا أحل ولا أبيح أي نقلٍ لجزء من جزئيات الرسالة إلا بعد العزو بذكر صاحبها ومكان ورودها.
ومن خالف هذا الشرط أو نسبها لنفسه فعليه لعنة الله والناس أجمعين
وأعتقد أن هذا أبسط حقوقي فهي لم تنشر إلا هنا فقط

----------


## السكران التميمي

الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، ثم أما بعد..
فأحمد الله تعالى أن سهل لي الوقوف على مخطوطةٍ نادرةٍ مهمة مما كتبها وسطرها نادرة وقته، وعلامة زمانه، الإمام العلامة المحقق المدقق أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد الذهبي، تحدث فيها رحمه الله عن سيرة عطرة عبقه، ونبذة كريمة حسنة، لإمامٍ من الأئمة الأعلام، وعالمٌ من العلماء الأفذاذ الكرام، حوت بياناً من القول وتوضيحا، وسطرت أحزاناً تتعب النفس هماً وتقريحا، تسيل منها العبرات، وتذرف بها الدمعات، ولكنها مع ذلك تثلج الصدر وتفرحه، وتسر الخاطر وتسعده.. ألا وهي سيرة شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى.
هذه السيرة أتى في المصادر أنها تسمى: (الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية) وليس هذا العنوان على طرة المخطوطة؛ فليس لها صفحة عنوان.. إنما استظهرت هذا لموافقة وصف هذه النسخة ومحتواها لما وصف به الواصفون، بأن للإمام الذهبي ترجمةٌ أفرد بها سيرة شيخ الإسلام وسماها "الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية".
وعندي أن هذا وهمٌ من قائله ظناً منه أن هذا الجزء إنما هو جزء مستقلٌ في التأليف وليس قطعةً من تأليف آخر، فقد أتى هذا الوهم عند ابن الوردي في تاريخه؛ حيث قال أن الإمام الذهبي أفرد له ترجمة وسماها "الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية"؛ فقال بعد أن ختم نقله منها: (وهذه نبذة من ترجمة الشيخ مختصرة أكثرها من "الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية" للإمام الحافظ شمس الدين محمد الذهبي والله أعلم)، وهي هذه الترجمة معنا، وما علم أنها قطعةٌ مستلةٌ مستخرجةٌ من كتابه الكبير في التاريخ والتراجم؛ والمعروف بـ"سير أعلام النبلاء" كما أوضح هذا الإمام الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله.
وقد أشار الإمام ابن عبد الهادي إلى شيء من هذا؛ حيث قال في العقود الدرية: (وقال _ إي الإمام الذهبي _ في مكان آخر ذكر فيه ترجمة طويلة للشيخ قبل وفاة الشيخ بدهر طويل) فسرد قطعة كبيرةً من نص ترجمة مخطوطتنا هذه. وهذا يدل على أنه رحمه الله قد أودعها كتاباً آخر له لم يؤلفها استقلالا. فتأمل
وقال الإمام ابن رجب مقتبساً منها: (وقد كتب الذهبي في "تاريخه الكبير" للشيخ ترجمه مطولة، وقال فيها:..).
قال ابن العماد في شذرات الذهب مقتبساً من ترجمة مخطوطتنا: (وقال الذهبي في «تاريخه الكبير» بعد ترجمة طويلة:..).

فلذلك كتابٌ بهذه الأهمية يتحدث عن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله؛ ويؤلف بشأنه خاصةً؛ ثم لا ينتشر ولا يعرف عنه شيئاً = أمرٌ بعيدٌ جداً.
وهذه المخطوطة قد اطلع عليها الإمام العلامة محمود شكري الآلوسي، فقد نقل منها مقتطفات في كتابه "غاية الأماني" هي بعينها في مخطوطتنا هذه، وقد خصصت العلامة الآلوسي بالذكر لأن هناك مواضع لم يذكرها سواه ممن نقل من هذه السيرة أمثال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله في "الذيل"، وابن عبد الهادي في "العقود الدرية"، وابن الوردي في "التاريخ"، وابن ناصر الدين في "الرد الوافر" و"شرح بديعة الزمان"، وابن العماد في "الشذرات"، ومرعي الكرمي في "الشهادة الزكية"، والآلوسي في "جلاء العينين" و"غاية الأماني". فالله أعلم بحقيقة الأمر.
وقد قارنت بين مخطوطتنا وبين نقول هؤلاء الأئمة والعلماء كلها؛ فأثبت ما فيها من فروق ونحوها في الحاشية؛ مكتفياً غالباً بالمصدر الأصلي الذي نقل عنه غيره ممن اقتبس من هذه الترجمة.

فهذه الترجمة المخطوطة مستلةٌ ومستخرجةٌ من كتاب الإمام الذهبي نفسه الموسوم بـ"التاريخ الكبير" والذي يرجح جداً _ إن لم يجزم _ أنه "سير أعلام النبلاء"، وأن هذه الترجمة من ضمن عداد التراجم الساقطة من هذا التاريخ. فتأمل
فلذلك تجد أن مخطوطتنا هذه قد أخذت طابع تراجم الأعلام في كتاب السير؛ فتجد مستخرج هذه الترجمة أو ناسخها قد صدّر الترجمة بالعنوان الذي يضعه دائماً الإمام الذهبي للشخصية التي يريد ترجمتها؛ فقال: (قال _ أي الإمام الذهبي _: ابن تيمية..) ثم شرع في سرد ترجمته.
وحقيقة لا يعلم من استلها واستخرجها، ويبقى أنه حفظ لنا نادرة من نوارد التأليف والتصنيف. فجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء.. وسبحان الله أن يظفر من القسم المفقود من السِّيرِ بترجمة شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله!!
ويبقى قول من قال أن الإمام الذهبي قد أفرد ترجمةً لشيخ الإسلام دليله ومفاده هذه القطعة المستلة ظناً منه أنها جزء مفرد مستقلٌ لوحده. فتأمل

وهذه النسخة مصورة عن نسخة دمشقية اقتنيتها من مكتبة الملك فيصل رحمه الله، عبارة عن (12) صفحة في (6) ورقات، وخطها ليس بالجيد لكنه مقروء، وبعض الكلمات بلا نقط.

ثم بعد الفراغ من إخراج هذه المخطوطة؛ وقفت عليها مطبوعة ضمن مجموع باعتناء أبو عبد الله حسين بن عكاشة، وذلك عن مكتبة الفاروق الحديثية بالقاهرة سنة 1425هـ، وقد بذل فيها جهداً طيباً جزاه الله خير الجزاء، لكنه لم يوفق _ وفقه الله _ في قراءة بعض الكلمات، فأخطأ في بعضها وترك الآخر القليل فارغاً لعدم تمكنه من تمييز الكلمة، مع وجود نقصٍ لم يستدركه وفقه الله في مقابلة المخطوط على من نقل عنها من المصنفين.
وقد تكدر خاطري فعلاً لما أن فوجئت بهذه الطبعة؛ فلم أكن أعرف عنها شيئاً قبل الآن، فكدت أن أتوقف عن مواصلة عملي في الترجمة، ولكن أراد الله إلا إتمامها، ولعل في قراءتي للمخطوط وخدمتها ما يشفع لي أمام الناس إن شاء الله. فالحمد لله.

----------


## السكران التميمي

(نص المخطوط)

الحمد لله وحده

[1]نبذة من سيرة شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين ابن تيمية رضي الله عنه

مما[2] ألفه الشيخ الإمام العلامة الحافظ
شمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد [بن أحمد][3] بن عثمان الذهبي الشافعي
تغمدهما الله برحمته ورضوانه
قال: 

[1] زاد في المطبوع هنا (هذه) وليست في المخطوط عندي.
[2] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (ما).
[3] ساقطة من المطبوع.

----------


## السكران التميمي

(ابن التيمية[1])

تقي الدين[2] أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم الخضر بن محمد بن الخضر بن علي بن عبد الله بن تيمية.
الإمام الحبر البحر، العَلم الفرد، شيخ الإسلام، ونادرة العصر، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد الحراني الحنبلي نزيل دمشق.
ولد بحران يوم الاثنين عاشر ربيع الأول سنة إحدى وستين وستمئة، وهاجر والده به وبإخوته إلى الشام عند جور التتار. فسار بالليل بهم وبالكتب على عَجَلَة؛ لعدم الدواب، وكاد العدو أن يلحقهم، ووقفت العجلة؛ فابتهل إلى الله واستغاث به، فنجوا وسلموا.
وقدموا دمشق في أثناء سنة سبع وستين؛ فسمعوا من الزين بن عبد الدائم نسخة ابن عرفة، وغير ذلك.

سمع شيخنا الكثير من ابن أبي اليسر، والكمال بن عبد، والمجد ابن عساكر _ أصحاب الخشوعي _، ومن الجمال يحيى بن الصيرفي، وأحمد بن أبي الخير سلامة، أبو القاسم الإربلي، والشيخ شمس الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمر، وأبي الغنائم بن علان وخلق كثير.
وسمع مسند أحمد مرات، والكتب الكبار، والأجزاء، وعني بالحديث، ونسخ جملة صالحة، وتعلم الخط والحساب في المكتب، وحفظ القرآن، ثم أقبل على الفقه.
وقرأ أياماً[3] في العربية على ابن عبد القوي؛ ثم فهمها، وأخذ يتأمل كتاب سيبويه حتى فهمه، وبرع في النحو، وأقبل على التفسير إقبالاً كليا حتى حاز فيه قصب السبق[4]، وأحكم أصول الفقه وغير ذلك، هذا كله وهو بعد ما بلغ سن[5] بضع عشرة سنة[6]؛ فابتهر[7] الفضلاء من فرط ذكائه، وسيلان ذهنه، وقوة حافظته، وسرعة[8] إدراكه[9].
ونشأ في تصون تام وعفاف، وتأله[10] وتعبد، واقتصاد في الملبس والمأكل.

وكان يحضر المدارس والمحافل في صغره، فيتكلم، ويناظر[11]، ويفحم الكبار، ويأتي بما يتحير[12] منه [أعيان البلد في العلم][13]؛ فأفتى وله تسع عشرة سنة؛ بل أقل[14].
وشرع في الجمع والتأليف [من ذلك الوقت، وأكب على الاشتغال][15].

ومات والده [_ وكان من كبار الحنابلة وأئمتهم _ فدرَّس بعده [وقام][16] بوظائفه][17] وله إحدى وعشرون سنة، [واشتهر أمره][18]، وبَعُدَ صيته في العالم، [فطبق ذكره الآفاق][19].
وأخذ في تفسير الكتاب العزيز أيام[20] الجُمَع على كرسي من حفظه، وكان[21] يورد المجالس[22] ولا يتلعثم.

وكذا كان يورد[23] الدرس بتؤدة، وصوت جهوري فصيح؛ فيقول في المجلس أزيد من كراسين أو أقل[24]، ويكتب على الفتوى في الحال عدة أوصال بخطٍ سريعٍ إلى غاية التعليق والاغلاق[25].
قرأت بخط شيخنا العلامة كمال الدين علم الشافعية في حق ابن تيمية: (كان إذا سئل عن فنٍ من العلم ظن الرائي والسامع أنه لا يعرف غير ذلك الفن، وحكم بأن[26] لا يعرفه[27] أحد[28] مثله، وكان[29] الفقهاء من سائر الطوائف إذا جالسوه[30] استفادوا منه في مذاهبهم[31] أشياء[32].
قال: ولا يعرف أنه ناظر أحداً فانقطع معه، ولا تكلم في علمٍ من العلوم؛ سواء كان[33] من علوم الشرع أو[34] غيرها = إلا فاق فيه أهله [والمنسوبين، إليه وكانت له اليد الطولى في حسن التصنيف وجودة العبارة، والترتيب والتقسيم والتبيين.
ووقعت مسألة فرعية في قسمة جرى فيها اختلاف بين المفتين في العصر فكتب فيها مجلدة كبيرة، وكذلك وقعت مسألة في حد من الحدود فكتب فيها مجلدة كبيرة، ولم يخرج في كل واحدة عن المسألة، ولا طوّل بتخليط الكلام والدخول في شيء والخروج من شيء، وأتى في كل واحدة بما لم يكن يجري في الأوهام والخواطر][35]. واجتمعت فيه شروط الاجتهاد على وجهها)[36].

قلت[37]: وله خبرة تامة[38] بالرجال وجرحهم وتعديلهم وطبقاتهم، ومعرفة بفنون الحديث، وبالعالي والنازل، والصحيح[39] والسقيم، مع حفظه لمتونه الذي انفرد به. [فلا يبلغ أحدٌ في العصر رتبته، ولا يقاربه][40]، وهو عجب[41] في استحضاره واستخراج الحجج منه، وإليه المنتهى في عزوه إلى الكتب الستة والمسند؛ بحيث يصدق عليه أن يقال: كل حديثٍ لا يعرفه ابن تيمية فليس بحديث. ولكن الاحاطة لله؛ غير أنه يغترف فيه[42] من بحر، وغيره من الأئمة يغترفون من السواقي.

وأما التفسير؛ فمسلمٌ إليه، وله في استحضاره[43] الآيات [من القرآن _ وقت إقامة الدليل بها على المسألة _][44] قوة عجيبة، [وإذا رآه المقر[45] تحير فيه][46].
ولفرط إمامته في التفسير وعظمة اطلاعه = يبين[47] خطأ كثيرٍ من أقوال المفسرين، [ويوهي أقوالاً عديدة، وينصر قولاً واحداً موافقاً لما دل عليه القرآن والحديث][48].
ويكتب في اليوم والليلة من التفسير أو من الفقه أو من الأصلين أو من الرد على الفلاسفة والأوائل نحواً من أربعة كراريس أو أزيد[49]، وما أبعُد أن تصانيفه إلى الآن تبلغ خمسمئة مجلد[50].

وله في غير مسألة مصنف مفرد [في مجلد][51]؛ كمسألة التحليل، [ومسألة حفير، ومسألة من سب الرسول[52]، ومسألة اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم في ذم البدع][53]، وله مصنف في الرد على ابن المطهر الرافضي[54] في ثلاث مجلدات كبار، ومصنف في الرد على تأسيس التقديس للرازي في سبع مجلدات، وكتاب في الرد على المنطق، وكتاب في الموافقة بين المعقول والمنقول في مجلدين. وقد جمع أصحابه من فتاويه نحوا من ست مجلدات كبار.

وله باع طويل في معرفة مذاهب الصحابة والتابعين، وقل أن يتكلم في مسألة إلا ويذكر فيها مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة[55]. وقد خالف الأربعة في مسائل معروفة، وصنف فيها واحتج لها بالكتاب والسنة.
وله مصنفٌ سماه: السياسة الشرعية في اصلاح الراعي والرعية، وكتاب رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام.

ولما كان معتقلاً بالإسكندرية التمس منه صاحب سبتة أن يجيز له مروياته وينص على أسماء جملة منها؛ فكتب في عشر ورقات جملة من ذلك بأسانيدها من حفظه، بحيث يعجز أن يعمل بعضه أكبر محدث يكون[56].
وله الآن عدة سنين لا يفتي بمذهب معين، بل بما قام الدليل عليه[57] عنده.

ولقد نصر السنة المحضة والطريقة السلفية، واحتج لها ببراهين ومقدمات، وأمور لم يسبق إليها، وأطلق عبارات أحجم عنها الأولون والآخرون وهابوا وجسر هو عليها، حتى قام عليه خلق من علماء مصر والشام قياما لا مزيد عليه، وبدَّعوه وناظروه وكابروه، وهو ثابت لا يداهن ولا يحابي، بل يقول الحق المر الذي أداه إليه اجتهاده، وحدة ذهنه، وسعة دائرته في السنن والأقوال؛ [مع ما اشتهر منه[58] من الورع، وكمال الفكر، وسرعة الإدراك، والخوف من الله، والتعظيم لحرمات الله][59]، فترى[60] بينه وبينهم حملات حربية، ووقعات[61] شامية ومصرية.
وكم من نوبة قد رموه عن قوس واحدة فينجيه الله، فإنه دائم الابتهال، كثير الاستغاثة [والاستعانة به][62]، قوي التوكل، ثابت الجأش.

له أوراد وأذكار يدمنها بكيفية وجمعية[63]، وله من الطرف الآخر محبّون من العلماء والصلحاء، ومن الجند والأمراء، ومن التجار والكبراء، وسائر العامة تحبه [لأنه منتصب لنفعهم ليلا ونهارا، بلسانه وقلمه][64].

وأما شجاعته فبها تضرب[65] الأمثال، وببعضها يتشبه أكابر الأبطال، فلقد أقامه الله في نوبة غازان والتفا[66] أعباء الأمر بنفسه، [وقام وقعد، وطلع، [ودخل][67] وخرج][68]، واجتمع بالملك مرتين، وبخطلو شاه[69]، وببولاي، وكان قبجق[70] يتعجب من إقدامه وجرأته على المغول.

وله حدة قوية تعتريه في البحث حتى كأنه ليث حرب، وهو أكبر من أن ينبه مثلي على نعوته، فلو طفت[71] بين الركن والمقام لحلفت أني ما رأيت بعيني مثله، ولا والله ما رأى هو مثل نفسه في العلم[72].
وفيه قلة مداراة، وعدم تؤدة غالباً؛ والله يغفر له.

[1] هكذا في المخطوط. وفي المطبوع (ابن تيمية).
[2] زاد في المطبوع هنا (الإمام) وليست هي في المخطوط عندي. والذي عندي هو محاولة كتابة كلمة ومن ثم التضبيب عليها.
[3] لم يتبينها في المطبوع.
[4] في تاريخ اغبن الوردي (حتى سبق فيه).
[5] هكذا تقرأ في المخطوط. وفي المطبوع (ابن) ولا تستقيم؛ ففيها خلل مع الكلمة قبلها.
[6] ساقطة من المطبوع.
[7] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (فانبهر).
[8] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[9] انظر العقود الدرية ص19، وتاريخ ابن الوردي 2/276.
[10] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[11] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (فيناظر).
[12] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (يتحيرون).
[13] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[14] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[15] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[16] زيادة مهمة يقتضيها السياق.
[17] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[18] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[19] زيادة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[20] في العقود (في).
[21] في العقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي (فكان).
[22] في العقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي (المجلس).
[23] ساقطة من العقود. وفي تاريخ ابن الوردي بدلها (وكذلك الدرس).
[24] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[25] انظر تاريخ ابن الوردي 2/277.
[26] في المطبوع (بأنه). وفي العقود (أن). وما في تاريخ ابن الوردي موافق للمخطوط.
[27] في المطبوع (يعرف) وهو تصحيف.
[28] في العقود (أحدا لا يعرفه).
[29] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (فكانت).
[30] في العقود (إذا جلسوا معه).
[31] في العقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي (في مذاهبهم منه).
[32] بدلها في العقود (ما لم يكونوا عرفوه قبل ذلك).
[33] في العقود (أكان).
[34] في العقود (أم).
[35] زيادة مهمة من العقود الدرية.
[36] انتهى كلام كمال الدين ابن الزملكاني.
[37] القائل هو الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله.
[38] ساقطة من الذيل.
[39] في المطبوع والعقود (وبالصحيح).
[40] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[41] في المطبوع وتاريخ ابن الوردي والذيل (عجيب).
[42] ساقطة من العقود.
[43] في العقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي والذيل (استحضار).
[44] بدلها في تاريخ ابن الوردي (للاستدلال).
[45] كذا في المخطوط، وفي المطبوع والعقود والذيل (المقرئ).
[46] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[47] في المطبوع وتاريخ ابن الوردي (بين).
[48] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[49] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[50] في العقود (مجلدة).
[51] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[52] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (الرسل).
[53] بدله في تاريخ ابن الوردي (وغيرها).
[54] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (العالم الحلي).
[55] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (المذاهب الأربعة).
[56] ساقطة من العقود.
[57] في المطبوع والعقود (عليه الدليل).
[58] في المطبوع والعقود والذيل (عنه).
[59] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[60] لم يتبينها في المطبوع, وفي العقود والذيل (فجرى) وفي تاريخ ابن الوردي (وجرى)، وما في المخطوط متوجه؛ إذ أن الإمام الذهبي يحكي أمراً قد وقف عليه.
[61] في العقود (ووقائع).
[62] زيادة من الذيل.
[63] في العقود (وجعية).
[64] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[65] في المطبوع (يضرب).
[66] في المطبوع والعقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي والذيل (والتقى). وما في المخطوط متوجهٌ جداً؛ وهو من الإلفاء والاستقبال والاستضافة؛ فكأنه استقبل هذه الأعباء واستضافها وقام بها. 
[67] زيادة من الذيل.
[68] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[69] في العقود والذيل (وبقطلوشاة).
[70] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (قفجق).
[71] في المطبوع والعقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي (حلفت) ولعله الأظهر.
[72] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (العالم).

----------


## السكران التميمي

وهو فقيرٌ لا مال له، وملبوسه كأحد[1] الفقهاء: فرجية، ودلق، وعمامة تكون[2] قيمةَ ثلاثين درهما، ومداس ضعيف الثمن، وشعره مقصوص.
وعليه مهابة، وشيبه يسير، ولحيته مستديرة، ولونه أبيض، حنطي اللون، وهو ربع القامة، بعيد ما بين المنكبين، كأن عينيه لسانان ناطقان، ويصلي بالناس صلاة لا يكون أطول من ركوعها وسجودها.
وربما قام لمن يجيء من سفرٍ أو غاب عنه، وإذا جاء فربما يقومون له، والكل عنده سواء؛ فإنه[3] فارغ من هذه الرسوم، ولم ينحن لأحدٍ قط، وإنما يُسَلِّم ويُصافح ويبتسم، وقد يُعظِّم جليسه مرة، ويهينه في المحاورة مرات.

ولما صنف «المسألة الحموية» في الصفات سنة ثمان وتسعين [وستمئة][4] تحزبوا له، وآل بهم الأمر إلى أن طافوا بها[5] على قصبة من جهة القاضي الحنفي، ونُودي عليه بأن لا يُستفتى، ثم قام بنصره طائفة آخرون، وسَلَّم الله.
فلما كان في سنة خمس وسبعمئة جاء الأمر من مصر بأن يُسأل عن معتقده، فجمع له القضاة والعلماء بمجلس نائب دمشق الأفرم، فقال: أنا كنت قد سُئلت عن معتقد [أهل][6] السنة فأجبت عنه في جزء من سنين، وطلبه من داره، فأُحضر وقرأه، فنازعوه في موضعين أو ثلاثةٍ منه، وطال المجلس، فقاموا واجتمعوا مرتين أيضًا لتتمة الجزء، وحاققوه، ثم وقع الاتفاق على أن هذا معتقدٌ سلفيٌّ جيدٌ، وبعضهم قال ذلك كرهًا.
وكان المصريون قد سعوا في أمر الشيخ ومالئوا الأمير ركن الدين الششنكير[7] الذي تسلطن عليه، فطُلب إلى مصر على البريد، فثاني يوم دخوله اجتمع له القضاة والفقهاء بقلعة مصر، وانتصب ابن عدلان له خصمًا، وادعى عليه عند القاضي ابن مخلوف [القاضي][8] المالكي أن هذا يقول: إن الله تكلم بالقرآن بحرفٍ وصوتٍ، وأنه تعالى على العرش بذاته، وأن الله يُشار إليه الإشارة الحسية. وقال: أطلب عقوبته على ذلك.
فقال القاضي: ما تقول يا فقيه؟ فحمد الله وأثنى عليه، فقيل له: اشرع[9]، ما أحضرناك لتخطب. فقال: أُمنع من[10] الثناء على الله؟! فقال القاضي: أجب فقد حمدت الله. فسكت، فألح عليه، فقال: فمن[11] الحاكم فيَّ؟ فأشاروا له إلى القاضي ابن مخلوف، فقال: أنت خصمي فكيف[12] تحكم فيَّ؟! وغضب وانزعج، وأُسكت القاضي، فأُقيم الشيخ وأخواه، وسجنوا بالجب بقلعة الجبل، وجرت أمور طويلة.
وكُتب إلى الشام كتاب سلطاني بالحط عليه، فقُرئ بجامع دمشق[13]، وتألم الناس له. ثم بقي سنة ونصفًا وأخرج، وكتب لهم ألفاظًا اقترحوها عليه، وهُدِّد وتُوُعِّد بالقتل إن لم يكتبها.

وأقام بمصر يُقرئ العلم ويجتمع خلق عنده[14]، إلى[15] أن تكلم في الاتحادية القائلين بوحدة الوجود [وهم ابن سبعين، وابن عربي، والقونوي وأشباههم][16]، فتحزب عليه صوفية وفقراء وسعوا فيه؛ وأنه يتكلم[17] في صفوة الأولياء، فعُمل له محفل، ثم أخرجوه على البريد، ثم ردوه على مرحلة من مصر، ورأوا مصلحتهم في اعتقاله، فسجنوه في حبس القضاة[18] سنة ونصفًا، فجعل أصحابه يدخلون إليه في السرِّ، ثم تظاهروا؛ فأخرجته الدولة على البريد إلى الإسكندرية، وحُبس ببرج منها، وشنع[19] بأنه قُتل، وأنه غرق غير مرةٍ، فلما عاد السلطان [أيده الله تعالى][20] من الكرك، وأباد أضداده، بادر باستحضار الشيخ إلى القاهرة مكرمًا، واجتمع به وحادثه وسارره بحضرة القضاة والكبار، وزاد في إكرامه، ثم نزل وسكن في دار، واجتمع بعد ذلك بالسلطان.

ولم يكن [الشيخ من رجال الدولة، ولا يسلك[21] معهم تلك النواميس، فلم][22] يعد السلطان يجتمع به، فلما قدم السلطان لكشف العدو عن الرحبة جاء الشيخ إلى دمشق سنة اثنتي عشرة. ثم جرت له أمور ومحن ما بين ارتفاع وانخفاض، وفتر سوقه، ودخل في مسائل[23] كبار لا تحتملها عقول أبناء زمانه[24] ولا علومهم، كمسألة التكفير في الحلف في الطلاق[25]، ومسألة أن الطلاق [بـ]ـالثلاث[26] لا يقع إلا واحدة، وأن الطلاق في الحيض لا يقع، [وصنف في ذلك تواليف لعلَّ[27] تبلغ أربعين كراسًا، فمُنع لذلك من الفتيا][28]، وساس نفسه سياسة عجيبة، [فحبس مراتٍ بمصر ودمشق والإسكندرية، وارتفع وانخفض][29]، واستبد برأيه، وعسى أن يكون ذلك كفارة له، فالله يؤيده بروحٍ منه ويوفقه لمراضيه.
وهو الآن يُلقي الدرس، ويُقرئ العلم، ولا يُفتي إلا بلسانه، ويقول: لا يسعني أن أكتم العلم.

وله إقدامٌ[30]، وشهامة، وقوة نفسٍ توقعه في أمورٍ صعبةٍ، ويدفع[31] الله عنه.
وله نظمٌ قليلٌ[32] وسطٌ، ولم يتزوج ولا تسرى، ولا له من المعلوم إلا شيء قليل، وإخوة تقوم بمصالحه، ولا يطلب منهم غداءً ولا عشاءً في غالب الوقت.
وما رأيت في العالم أكرم منه ولا أفرغ منه عن الدنيا[33] والدرهم، بل لا يذكره، ولا أظنه يدور في ذهنه.
وفيه مروءةٌ وقيامٌ مع أصحابه وسعيٌ في مصالحهم، وهو لونٌ عجيبٌ، ونبأٌ غريبٌ.
وهذا الذي ذكرت من سيرته فعلى الاقتصاد، وإلا فحوله أُناسٌ من الفضلاء يعتقدون فيه وفي علمه وزهده ودينه وقيامه في نصر الإسلام بكل طريقٍ أضعاف ما سُقت.

وثَمَّ أُناس من أضداده يعتقدون فيه وفي علمه؛ لكن يقولون: فيه طيشٌ وعجلةٌ وحدَّةٌ ومحبةٌ للرياسة.
وثَمَّ أُناسٌ _ قد علم الناس قلة خيرهم وكثرة هواهم _ ينالون منه سبًّا وتكفيرا، وهم إما متكلمون، أو من صوفية الاتحادية، أو من شيوخ الزركرة، أو ممن قد تكلم هو فيهم فأقذع وبالغ، فالله يكفيه شر نفسه.
وغالب حطه على الفضلاء أو المتزهدة فبحقٍّ، وفي بعضه هو مجتهد.
ومذهبه توسعة العذر للخلق، ولا يُكفِّر أحدًا إلا بعد قيام الدليل[34] والحجة عليه، ويقول: هذه المقالة كفرٌ وضلالٌ، وصاحبها مجتهدٌ جاهلٌ لم تقم عليه حجة الله، ولعله رجع عنها أو تاب إلى الله.
ويقول: إيمانه ثبت له بيقين[35] فلا نخرجه منه إلا بيقين، أما من عرف الحق وعانده[36] وحاد عنه = فكافرٌ ملعونٌ كإبليس، وإلا من الذي يسلم من الخطأ في الأصول والفروع.
ويقول في كبار المتكلمين والحكماء: هؤلاء ما عرفوا الإسلام، ولا ما جاء به محمدٌ صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ويقول في كثير من أحوال المشايخ: إنها شيطانيةٌ أو نفسانيةٌ، فيُنظر في متابعة الشيخ الكتاب والسنة، [وفي شمائله، وتألهه، وعلمه][37]، فإن كان كذلك فحاله صحيح وكشفه رحماني [غالباً؛ وما هو بمعصوم][38]، وبعضهم له رَئِيٌّ من الجن فيخبر بالمغيبات ليغويه[39].
وله في ذلك تصانيف عدة، وعنده في ذلك حكايات عن هذا الضرب وهذا الضرب، لو جمع لبلغت مجلدات، وهي من أعجب العجب.
ولقد عُوفي من الصرع الجني غير واحدٍ بمجرد تهديده للجني، وجرت له في ذلك ألوانٌ وفصولٌ، ولم يفعل أكثر من أن يتلو آياتٍ، ويقول: إن لم تنقطع عن هذا المصروع أو المصروعة وإلا عملنا[40] معك حكم الشرع، وإلا عملنا معك ما يُرضي الله ورسوله.

وقد سمعت منه «جزء ابن عرفة» مراتٍ، وخَرَّجَ له المحدث أمين الدين الواني أربعين حديثًا عن أربعين شيخًا.
وقد حج سنة إحدى وتسعين، وقرأ لنفسه الكثير من الحديث؛ «الغيلانيات» في مجلس.
ومن مسموعه «معجم الطبراني الأكبر» سمعه من البرهان الدرجي بإجازته من أبي جعفر الصيدلاني وغيره.

ثم ظفروا له بمسألة السفر لزيارة قبور النبيين، وأن السفر وشد الرحل[41] لذلك منهي عنه؛ لقوله عليه السلام: «لا تشدوا[42] الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد» مع اعترافه بأن الزيارة بلا شد رحلٍ قربةٌ، وشنعوا[43] عليه بها [واستعتوا عليه][44]، وكتب فيها جماعةٌ بأنه يلزم من منعه شائبةُ تنقصٍ[45] للنبوة؛ فيَكْفُر بذلك، وأفتى عدة بأنه مخطئٌ في ذلك خطأ المجتهدين المغفور لهم، ووافقه جماعة وكبرت القضية؛ فأُعيد إلى قاعةٍ بالقلعة فبقي بها بضعة وعشرين شهرًا.
وآل الأمر إلى أن مُنع من الكتابة والمطالعة، وما تركوا عنده كراسًا ولا دواة، وبقي أشهرًا على ذلك؛ فأقبل على التلاوة، وبقي يختم في ثلاثٍ وأكثر، ويتهجد ويعبد ربه حتى أتاه اليقين.
وفَرِحتُ له بهذه الخاتمة؛ فإنه كان لا لذة عنده توازي كتابة العلم وتأليفه، فَمُنِعَ أطيب هوائه[46] رحمه الله.

فلم يفجأ الناس إلا نعيه، وما علموا بمرضه، فتأسف الخلق عليه، ودخل إليه أقاربه وخواصه، وازدحم الخلق على[47] باب القلعة[48] وبالجامع، حتى بقي[49] مثل صلاة الجمعة سواء أو أرجح، فصلى عليه بالقلعة ابن تمام، وبالجامع الأموي الخطيب، وبظاهر البلد أخوه زين الدين، وكان الجمع وافرًا إلى الغاية، وشيَّعه الخلق من أربعة أبواب البلد، وحُمل على الرؤوس، وحزر الخلق ستين ألفًا، والنساء اللاتي على الطريق بخمسة عشر ألفًا، وأكثر البكاء والتأسف عليه، ودفن بمقابر الصوفية إلى جانب أخيه الإمام شرف الدين عبد الله.

وانتاب الناس زيارة قبره، ورُئيت له عدة مناماتٍ حسنةٍ، ورثاه جماعة، وكانت وفاته في جوف ليلة الاثنين العشرين من ذي القعدة سنة ثمان وعشرين وسبعمئة، غفر الله له آمين، وعاش سبعًا وستين سنة وأشهرًا.

وكان أسود الرأس قليل شيب اللحية، ربعة من الرجال، جهوري الصوت، أبيض، أعين، مقتصدًا في لباسه وعمامته، يقص شعره دائمًا، وكان لم يتغير عليه شيء من حواسه إلا أن عينه الواحدة نقص نورها قليلاً.
رحمه الله ورضي عنه، ورضي عنا ببركته، وغفر لنا بمنِّه وكرمه[50].

[1] في الذيل (كآحاد) ولعله الأظهر.
[2] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (يكون).
[3] في الذيل (كأنه).
[4] زيادة من العقود.
[5] في العقود (به).
[6] زيادة من العقود.
[7] في العقود (الجاشنكير).
[8] زيادة من العقود.
[9] في المطبوع والعقود (أسرع).
[10] ساقطة من العقود.
[11] في العقود (من).
[12] في العقود (كيف).
[13] في العقود (بالجامع).
[14] في العقود (عنده خلق).
[15] لم يتبينها في المطبوع.
[16] زيادة من العقود.
[17] في العقود (تكلم).
[18] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (القضاء).
[19] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (وشيع).
[20] زيادة من العقود.
[21] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (سلك).
[22] ساقط من العقود.
[23] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (مسالك).
[24] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (زماننا).
[25] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (بالطلاق).
[26] زيادة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[27] في المطبوع (لعلها).
[28] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[29] زيادة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[30] ساقطة من المطبوع.
[31] في الذيل (فيدفع).
[32] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[33] في الذيل (الدينار).
[34] ساقط من الذيل.
[35] ساقطة من المطبوع.
[36] لم يتبينها في المطبوع.
[37] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[38] زيادة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[39] مكانها نقط في المطبوع لعدم تمكنه من قراءتها.
[40] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (علمنا) ولعلها أظهر.
[41] في المطبوع وتاريخ ابن الوردي (الرحال).
[42] في المطبوع وتاريخ ابن الوردي (تشد).
[43] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (فشنعوا).
[44] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.
[45] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (تنقيص).
[46] مكانها نقط في المطبوع لعدم تمكنه من قراءتها.
[47] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (عند).
[48] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (بالقلعة).
[49] أي: صار. ففي تا ريخ ابن الوردي بدل قوله: (حتى بقي مثل) = زحمة.
[50] زاد هنا في المطبوع (آمين) وليست في المخطوط عندي.

----------


## بسام الحربي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## القارئ المليجي

وفقك الله يا أستاذنا الفاضل.
وبارك في همَّتك وعلمك.
- - -
بين يديَّ الآن كتيِّب مطبوع عنوانه:
"التذكرة والاعتبار والانتصار للأبرار"
وهي رسالةٌ نفيسة فيها الثناء على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية والوصاية به
تأليف
الشيخ الإمام القدوة عماد الدين أبي العباس أحمد بن إبراهيم الواسطي، المعروف بابن شيخ الحزاميين. ت 711[1] .
وقد كنتُ أفكِّر في البدء بإعادة نَسخِها وتصحيحها.
وهذه الطبعة مستلَّة من "العقود الدرية من مناقب شيخ الإسلام أحمد بن تيمية".
ولا أدري هل لها طبعة أخرى أفضل أم أقوم بهذا الذي أنتويه؟!
----
[1]- المذكور في صفحة الغلاف (ت 771) .. وهو خطأ.
ترجمته في:
- الرد الوافر لابن ناصر الدين.
- ذيل طبقات الحنابلة لابن رجب.
- العقود الدرية لابن عبد الهادي.

----------


## ابن أبي الحسن

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الشيخ السكران التميمي جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك ووفقك في الدارين
ورحم الله شيخي الاسلام ابن تيمية والذهبي وجمعنا بهم في جناته

----------


## عبدالله

جزاك الله خيرا 
أين الملف للتحميل

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك
 لكن قولك :(ومن خالف هذا الشرط أو نسبها لنفسه فعليه لعنة الله والناس أجمعين !
وأعتقد أن هذا أبسط حقوقي فهي لم تنشر إلا هنا فقط)

حبذا لو لم تنطق باللعن فليس هذا من شيمة المسلم وهو أسلوب ثقيل غير مستساغ , لاسيما أن الترجمة _كما تقول _قد طبعت ونشرت بتحقيق حسين عكاشة , حتى ولو لم تطبع اعتبرها يا أخي وقف لله تعالى ونشر للعلم , وما يضرك فأجرك على الله , ورحم الله الامام الشافعي فانه قال قولته المأثورة :(وددت لو أن الناس استفادوا من علمي و لم ينسبوه لي ).

----------


## السكران التميمي

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل.. وجزاك الله بالمثل وأجزل.

أولاً سأبدأ من الجزئية الأخيرة.. وهي مسألة أن العمل قد سبق طبعه.. نعم حفظك الله قد سبق طبعه؛ لكن فرق بين العملين _ ولا أزكي نفسي وعملي _ كما بين الثرى والثريا.. ومقارنة يسيرة بين العملين تقف على هذا.
بل أفيدك أخي العزيز أني قد وقفت عليها مطبوعة في أخرةٍ ضمن كتاب (التكملة لترجمة شيخ الإسلام) بعناية الأخ العمران وفقه الله.. وهو وإن كان عملٌ بمجمله طيب إلا أنه وفقه الله أغفل أشياء كثيرة تميز بها عملي عمن سواه؛ وأيضاً مقارنة يسيرة بين العملين تقف فيه على الفرق.. ناهيك أن الأخ العمران وفقه الله لم يرجع في عمله إلى أي مخطوطٍ هداه الله.
وقد كنت كتبت بعض التعقبات على عمله وأرسلتها إليه مع مصورة من نسختي الخطية لعله يستدرك ذلك في طبعة أخرى.. ولعلي أذكر ذلك إن شاء الله في مشاركة لاحقة.

أما مسألة اللعن رحمك الله؛ فقولك أخي العزيز: (فليس هذا من شيمة المسلم) أخشى أنك بهذا الكلام قد نفيت عني الإسلام لأني لعنت من سيتعدى على عملي ويسرقه ثم ينسبه لنفسه!!
لا أخي العزيز.. لسنا نلعن بلا سببٍ، ولسنا نحرم الآخرين من الاستفادة.. لا تنسبه لي لا يضر؛ لكن لا تدّعيه لنفسك.. هنا المربط أخي الفاضل.
فما لعنت إلا من سولت له نفسه السطو والاعتداء على العمل ومن ثم نسبه إليه بلا وجه حق.. انقل واستفد ولا تنسب ذلك لي = لا يهمني هذا بل أحلُّ فاعله إلى يوم الدين.. لكن لا أحلك عندما تسطو على عملي وتقول هذا لي وأنا صنعته.
وفقك الله الجميع.. أهل الدنيا الآن غير أهل الدنيا السابقين.. فالخوف من الله لمم ينعدم؛ لكنه قلّ وندر.

----------


## السكران التميمي

تعليقات تعقّبية على تحقيق الأخ الفاضل/ علي بن محمد العمران.
·       قوله وفقه الله في (ص7) بعد ذكره أن ابن الوردي ذكر كثيراً من نصوصها، وأنه أخذ أكثر ترجمته للشيخ في تاريخه من ترجمة للإمام الذهبي تسمى الدرة اليتيمية: (وهذا نصٌ مهم يفيد في معرفة عنوان رسالة الذهبي).
أقول: الجزم والاعتماد والركون إلى كون الإمام الذهبي أفرد ترجمةً مستقلةً لشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله من خلال هذا النقل الفرد عن ابن الوردي = أمرٌ بعيدٌ وضعيفٌ وغير دقيقٍ في الواقع.. فلم أجد من قال هذا الكلام ونسب هذا العنوان إلى الإمام الذهبي إلا هنا عند ابن الوردي في تاريخه فقط.. وهل سيخفى مثل هذا المصنف المهم عمن هم أعلم وأفضل وأعرف بالإمام الذهبي ممن ترجم له من ابن الوردي؟!
ثم إنه وبغض النظر عما سبق؛ فإنه ليس في كلام ابن الوردي التصريح المؤكد بأن هذه الترجمة التي حملت هذا الاسم = أنها ترجمة مستقلة من تصنيف الإمام الذهبي وأنه هو من وضع لها هذا العنوان.
غاية ما في الأمر أنه يخبر عن ترجمةٍ وقف عليها هو _ أي ابن الوردي _ حملت هذا العنوان _ أي الدرة اليتيمية _ مصنفها هو الإمام الذهبي! هذا ما في الأمر. فتأمل

·       قوله وفقه الله في (ص8)  بعد أن ساق كلام ابن عبد الهادي رحمه الله، فقرة 2: (أنها ترجمة مستقلة، فلو كانت منتزعة من كتاب لصرّح بذلك ابن عبد الهادي كما هو شأنه في كتب الذهبي الأخرى. فهذا يؤيد أنها ما سماه ابن الوردي بـ: الدرة اليتيمية..).
أقول: بل لا يؤيد ذلك ولا ما يحزنون.. وهذا بعدٌ شديد من المحقق وفقه الله في تقرير الأمر، وتطويعٌ لأمر يعتقد صحته بقرائن ضعيفة بعيدة التأييد.
وقد تكلمت عن هذا الأمر بالذات من كلام الإمام ابن عبد الهادي في مقدمة تحقيقي للترجمة. فانظره غير مأمور.. وسيأتي إن شاء الله شيئاً منه هنا.
فليس في كلام ابن عبد الهادي رحمه الله ما يؤيد أن الترجمة عبارة عن تأليف مستقل؛ بل هو العكس، فإن كلامه واضحٌ كل الوضوح في كونها ترجمة مضافةٌ إلى تراجم أخر مجموعة في كتابٍ كبير له رحمه الله.
فتحديد الإمام ابن عبد الهادي بكون هذه الترجمة للشيخ مذكورة في مكان آخر = هل يفهم منها أن هذا الذكر بتأليف مستقل؟! أم لو أنه قال: في ترجمته التي أفردها للشيخ!! فتأمل
بل هذه عادة الإمام ابن عبد الهادي رحمه الله؛ أي: أنه يكون دقيقاً في تحديد النقل؛ وإن لم يصرح بالمكان المنقول منه، لا كما ذكر المحقق وفقه الله من أن شأنه التصريح بكتب الإمام الذهبي الأخرى!
بل من تتبع صنيع الإمام ابن عبد الهادي في كتابه "العقود الدرية" وقف على صحة كلامي من أنه كثيراً لا يصرح بالمصدر الذي نقل منه؛ بل يلمح إليه تلميحاً.. وأعجب من المحقق وفقه الله هذا القول وهو محقق كتاب "العقود الدرية" أيضا!!
وكونه كتبها من دهرٍ وما زال يضيف إليها ويزيد؛ فهذه عادة الإمام الذهبي في أغلب كتبه رحمه الله، ومن وقف على نسخة التي بخطه ونظر في حواشيها عرف هذا.. فليس في هذا ما يؤيد أن ترجمتنا هي تصنيفٌ مستقل بذاته.
ويرجى قراءة مقدمة تحقيقي للترجمة؛ ففيه بإذن الله زيادة على ما ذكر.

·       قوله وفقه الله في (ص38/ س6): (جزء ابن عرفة) ثم تعليقه عليه في الحاشية بقوله: (وقع في "خ": "نسخة ابن عرفة" خطأ من الناسخ، وهو على الصواب في مصادر ترجمة ابن تيمية).
أقول: لم يقع خطأ ولا ما يحزنون.. بل العبارة صحيحة سليمة؛ وإن أتى في كثيرٍ من مصادر ترجمة الشيخ "جزء ابن عرفة"؛ وما الضير؟!
فإنه كذلك _ أي: نسخة ابن عرفة _ في الأصلين الخطيين كليهما؛ نسختي ونسخة عكاشة. وهذه اطلاقة صحيحة لا غبار عليها؛ فإنه يطلق على الجزء المخصوص بعالمٍ معين محدد؛ نسخة فلان؛ أي حديثه؛ فيكون المراد: نسخة ابن عرفة الحديثية.

·       في (ص38/ س8) سقط من المطبوع اسم الجمال رحمه الله (يحيى) وهي ثابتةٌ في الأصلين.
·       في (ص39/ س15) سقط من المطبوع بعد قوله: وبعد صيته في العالم. (فطبق ذكره الآفاق) وهي ثابتةٌ في ابن الوردي.
·       في (ص40/ س8) سقط كبير بعد قوله: إلا فاق فيه أهله، إلى قوله: واجتمعت فيه شروط الاجتهاد.
·       في (ص40/ س10) أتت زيادة مقحمة ليست في الأصليين الخطيين؛ وهي قول: (كما يجب).
·       في (ص41/ س1) تصحفت لفظة (الآيات) إلى: آيات.
·       في (ص43/ س11) سقطت عبارة (والاستعانة به) بعد قوله: كثير الاستغاثة.
·       في (ص44/ س1) سقطت كلمة (ودخل) بين قوله: وطلع وخرج.
·       في (ص45/ س10) سقطت كلمة (أهل) بين قوله: معتقد السنة.
·       في (ص45/ س17) سقطت كلمة (القاضي بين قوله: ابن مخلوف المالكي.
·       في (ص46/ س15) سقطت عبارة (وهو ابن سبعين، وابن عربي، والقونوي، وأشباههم) بعد قوله: القائلين بوحدة الوجود. وقد ذكرها في الحاشية بدلاً من صلب النص.. ولا توجد قرينة على أنها مدرجة.
·       في (ص47/ س6) سقطت عبارة (أيده الله تعالى) بعد قوله: عاد السلطان.
·       في (ص47/ س17) سقطت عبارة (فحبس مراتٍ بمصر ودمشق والاسكندرية، وارتفع وانخفض) بعد قوله: سياسة عجيبة.
·       في (ص49/ س13) سقطت عبارة (غالباً؛ وما هو بمعصوم) بعد قوله: وكشفه رحماني.
·       في (ص50/ حاشية2) قال وفقه الله: (وما أثبت أصح كما في ..) ويقصد قوله: (بنفسه).
أقول: بل الصواب ما في الأصلين الخطيين؛ وهذا أمرٌ دقيقٌ مهم؛ ففرق بين (لنفسه) و(بنفسه)، والمراد أنه قرأ لنفسه من باب التعلم والطلب والتحصيل؛ حيث قرأ كثيراً من الحديث؛ أي: كتب الحديث.. فلذلك أتت العبارة قبله تؤيد ما في الأصلين؛ فقال: وقد حجَّ سنة إحدى وتسعين؛ وقرأ لنفسه.. أي في رحلة الحج هذه. فتأمل
·       في (ص51/ س4) أتى هناك قوله: (وأعيد).. والذي في الأصلين: فأعيد.
·       في (ص52/ س2) أتى هناك قوله: (وكثر).. والذي في الأصلين: وأكثر.

ناهيك عن فروق النسخ المطبوعة مع المخطوط؛ والتي لم يعيرها المحقق وفقه الله أي انتباه على أهميتها. والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## السكران التميمي

(وهذا نص الترجمة مصححاً مدققاً مراجعاً)
الحمد لله وحده، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده، ثم أما بعد..
فأحمد الله تعالى أن سهل لي الوقوف على مخطوطةٍ نادرةٍ مهمة مما كتبها وسطرها نادرة وقته، وعلامة زمانه، الإمام العلامة المحقق المدقق أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد الذهبي، تحدث فيها رحمه الله عن سيرة عطرة عبقه، ونبذة كريمة حسنة، لإمامٍ من الأئمة الأعلام، وعالمٌ من العلماء الأفذاذ الكرام، حوت بياناً من القول وتوضيحا، وسطرت أحزاناً تتعب النفس هماً وتقريحا، تسيل منها العبرات، وتذرف بها الدمعات، ولكنها مع ذلك تثلج الصدر وتفرحه، وتسر الخاطر وتسعده.. ألا وهي سيرة شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى.

هذه السيرة أتى في بعض المصادر تسميتها بـ: (الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية).. وليس هذا العنوان على طرة المخطوطة؛ فليس لنسختي صفحة عنوان.. إنما هي عبارةٌ عن ترجمةٍ يوحي صنيعُ ناسخها، وطريقة كتابتها أنها مستلةٌ من تأليف كبيرٍ آخر؛ وأنها ليست مستقلةً بذاتها أبدا.
وقد استظهرت تسميتها بهذا الاسم لموافقة وصف هذه النسخة ومحتواها لما وصف به الواصفون بأن للإمام الذهبي ترجمةٌ أفرد بها سيرة شيخ الإسلام وسماها "الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية".
وعندي أن هذا _ أي كون أن الإمام الذهبي هو الذي سمى ترجمته بهذا الاسم _ غير صحيح؛ فلم يرد هذا عنه هو نفسه أو عن من ترجم له وذكر مصنفاته رحمه الله.. إنما الأمر عندي لا يعدو وجهين:
الأول: أنه اجتهاد من قائله وتصرف منه.. بحيث سجع لهذه الترجمة عنواناً يوافق محتواها؛ لما أن وقف عليها مفردةً لوحدها بدون عنوان.
الثاني: أنه وهمٌ من قائله ظناً منه أن هذا الجزء إنما هو جزء مستقلٌ في التأليف وليس قطعةً مستلةً من تأليف آخر.. فقد أتى هذا الوهم عند ابن الوردي في تاريخه؛ حيث قال أن الإمام الذهبي أفرد له ترجمة وسماها "الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية"؛ فقال بعد أن ختم نقله منها:
(وهذه نبذة من ترجمة الشيخ مختصرة أكثرها من "الدرة اليتيمية في السيرة التيمية" للإمام الحافظ شمس الدين محمد الذهبي والله أعلم)؛ وهي هذه الترجمة معنا بعينها.

والأظهر جداً أنها قطعةٌ مستلةٌ مستخرجةٌ من كتابه الكبير في التاريخ والتراجم؛ والمعروف بـ"سير أعلام النبلاء" كما أوضح هذا الإمام الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله تعالى في الذيل على الطبقات.
كما قد أشار الإمام ابن عبد الهادي رحمه الله إلى شيء من هذا؛ حيث قال في العقود الدرية:
(وقال _ إي الإمام الذهبي _ في مكان آخر ذكر فيه ترجمة طويلة للشيخ قبل وفاة الشيخ بدهر طويل) فسرد قطعة كبيرةً من نص ترجمة مخطوطتنا هذه.
فقوله: (في مكان آخر ذكر فيه ترجمة طويله) لا يدل إطلاقاً على أن هذا المكان الآخر تأليف مستقلٌ بذاته، بل يدل كلامه هذا على أنه رحمه الله قد أودعها كتاباً آخر له ذكرها فيه، وكان يضع فيها كل ما يستجد ويطرأ ويجده ويقيده ويسمعه ويقف عليه؛ فلذلك تجد أن هذه الترجمة مرت بمراحل في تقييدها؛ وهذا الذي يوحي إليه قول الإمام ابن عبد الهادي: (قبل وفاة الشيخ بدهر طويل). فتأمل
ويؤيد هذا الأمر وينصره؛ ما قاله ووضحه الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله عندما اقتبس نصوصاً منها؛ قال:
(وقد كتب الذهبي في "تاريخه الكبير" للشيخ ترجمه مطولة، وقال فيها:..) فذكر نصوصاً هي بعينها في المخطوطة.
وكذا قال ابن العماد في شذرات الذهب مقتبساً من ترجمة مخطوطتنا: (وقال الذهبي في «تاريخه الكبير» بعد ترجمة طويلة:..) فذكره.
وغيرهم من الحنابلة ممن ترجم للشيخ رحمه الله تعالى.
فلذلك كتابٌ بهذه الأهمية يتحدث عن شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله؛ ويؤلف بشأنه خاصةً تأليفاً مفرداً؛ ثم لا ينتشر ولا يعرف عنه شيئاً = أمرٌ بعيدٌ جداً.. وهذا يؤيد ما هو ظاهرٌ من كون هذه الترجمة قطعة مستلة من كتابٍ كبير للإمام الذهبي.

وهذه المخطوطة قد اطلع عليها الإمام العلامة محمود شكري الآلوسي، فقد نقل منها مقتطفات في كتابه "غاية الأماني" هي بعينها في مخطوطتنا هذه، وقد خصصت العلامة الآلوسي بالذكر هنا لأن هناك مواضع لم يذكرها سواه ممن نقل من هذه السيرة أمثال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله في "الذيل"، وابن عبد الهادي في "العقود الدرية"، وابن الوردي في "التاريخ"، وابن ناصر الدين في "الرد الوافر" و"شرح بديعة الزمان"، وابن العماد في "الشذرات"، ومرعي الكرمي في "الشهادة الزكية"، والآلوسي في "جلاء العينين" و"غاية الأماني" وغيرهم ممن ترجم للشيخ رحمه الله. فالله أعلم بحقيقة الأمر.
وقد قارنت بين مخطوطتنا وبين نقول هؤلاء الأئمة والعلماء كلها؛ فأثبت ما فيها من فروق ونحوها في الحاشية؛ مكتفياً غالباً بالمصدر الأصل الذي نقل عنه غيره ما اقتبسه من هذه الترجمة.

فبان أن هذه الترجمة المخطوطة = مستلةٌ ومستخرجةٌ من كتاب الإمام الذهبي نفسه الموسوم بـ"التاريخ الكبير" والذي يرجح جداً _ إن لم يجزم _ أنه "سير أعلام النبلاء"، وأن هذه الترجمة من ضمن عداد التراجم الساقطة من هذا التاريخ. فتأمل
فلذلك تجد أن مخطوطتنا هذه قد أخذت طابع تراجم الأعلام في كتاب سير الأعلام؛ فتجد مستخرج هذه الترجمة أو ناسخها قد صدّر الترجمة بالعنوان الذي يضعه دائماً الإمام الذهبي للشخصية التي يريد ترجمتها؛ فقال الناسخ في بدايةالمخطوطة: (قال _ أي الإمام الذهبي _: ابن تيمية..) هكذا على شكل عنوان؛ ثم شرع في سرد ترجمته.
وحقيقة لا يعلم من استلها واستخرجها، ويبقى أنه حفظ لنا نادرة من نوارد التأليف والتصنيف. فجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء.. وسبحان الله أن يظفر من القسم المفقود من السِّيرِ بترجمة شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله!!
ويبقى قول من قال أن الإمام الذهبي قد أفرد ترجمةً لشيخ الإسلام دليله ومفاده هذه القطعة المستلة ظناً منه أنها جزء مفرد مستقلٌ لوحده. فتأمل

وهذه النسخة مصورة عن نسخة دمشقية اقتنيتها من مكتبة الملك فيصل رحمه الله، عبارة عن (12) صفحة في (6) ورقات، وخطها ليس بالجيد لكنه مقروء، وبعض الكلمات بلا نقط.
ثم بعد الفراغ من إخراج هذه المخطوطة؛ وقفت عليها مطبوعة ضمن مجموع باعتناء أبو عبد الله حسين بن عكاشة، وذلك عن مكتبة الفاروق الحديثية بالقاهرة سنة 1425هـ، وقد بذل فيها جهداً طيباً جزاه الله خير الجزاء، لكنه لم يوفق _ وفقه الله _ في قراءة بعض الكلمات، فأخطأ في بعضها وترك الآخر القليل فارغاً لعدم تمكنه من تمييز الكلمة، مع وجود نقصٍ لم يستدركه وفقه الله في مقابلة المخطوط على من نقل عنها من المصنفين.
وقد تكدر خاطري فعلاً لما أن فوجئت بهذه الطبعة؛ فلم أكن أعرف عنها شيئاً قبل الآن، فكدت أن أتوقف عن مواصلة عملي في الترجمة، ولكن أراد الله إلا إتمامها، ولعل في قراءتي للمخطوط وخدمتها ما يشفع لي أمام الناس إن شاء الله. فالحمد لله.
ثم وقفت عليها مطبوعة بعد نشري لعملي هذا هنا؛ وذلك في (تكملة ترجمة شيخ الإسلام) للأخ الفاضل علي العمران وفقه الله.. وعمله لا يختلف عن سابقه وفق الله الجميع.

----------


## السكران التميمي

(نص المخطوط)الحمد لله وحده[هذه][1] نبذة من سيرة شيخ الإسلام تقي الدين ابن تيمية رضي الله عنهمما[2] ألفه الشيخ الإمام العلامة الحافظشمس الدين أبو عبد الله محمد [بن أحمد][3] بن عثمان الذهبي الشافعيتغمدهما الله[4] برحمته ورضوانهقال:

[1] زياد من المطبوع.

[2] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (ما).

[3] ساقط من المطبوع.

[4] زاد في المطبوع: تعالى.

----------


## السكران التميمي

(ابن التيميه[1])
تقي الدين[2] أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن عبد الله بن أبي القاسم الخضر بن محمد بن الخضر بن علي بن عبد الله بن تيمية.
الإمام الحبر البحر، العَلم الفرد، شيخ الإسلام، ونادرة العصر، تقي الدين أبو العباس أحمد الحراني الحنبلي نزيل دمشق.
ولد بحران يوم الاثنين عاشر ربيع الأول سنة إحدى وستين وستمئة، وهاجر والده به وبإخوته إلى الشام عند جور التتار. فسار بالليل بهم وبالكتب على عَجَلَة؛ لعدم الدواب، وكاد العدو أن يلحقهم، ووقفت العجلة؛ فابتهل إلى الله واستغاث به، فنجوا وسلموا.
وقدموا دمشق في أثناء سنة سبع وستين؛ فسمعوا من الزين بن عبد الدائم نسخة ابن عرفة، وغير ذلك.

[ثم][3] سمع شيخنا الكثير من ابن أبي اليسر، والكمال بن عبد، والمجد[4] ابن عساكر _ أصحاب الخشوعي _، ومن الجمال يحيى بن الصيرفي، وأحمد بن أبي الخير سلامة، أبو القاسم الإربلي، والشيخ شمس الدين عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمر، وأبي الغنائم بن علان، وخلق كثير.
وسمع مسند أحمد مرات، والكتب الكبار، والأجزاء، وعني بالحديث، ونسخ جملة صالحة، وتعلم الخط والحساب في المكتب، وحفظ القرآن، ثم أقبل على الفقه.
وقرأ أياماً[5] في العربية على ابن عبد القوي؛ ثم فهمها، وأخذ يتأمل كتاب سيبويه حتى فهمه، وبرع في النحو، وأقبل على التفسير إقبالاً كليا حتى حاز فيه قصب السبق[6]، وأحكم أصول الفقه وغير ذلك، هذا كله وهو بعد ما بلغ سن[7] بضع عشرة سنة[8]؛ فابتهر[9] الفضلاء من 
فرط ذكائه، وسيلان ذهنه، وقوة حافظته، وسرعة[10] إدراكه.
ونشأ في تصون تام وعفاف، وتأله[11] وتعبد، واقتصاد في الملبس والمأكل.

وكان يحضر المدارس والمحافل في صغره، فيتكلم، ويناظر[12]، ويفحم الكبار، ويأتي بما يتحير[13] منه [أعيان البلد في العلم][14]؛ فأفتى وله تسع عشرة سنة؛ بل أقل[15].
وشرع في الجمع والتأليف [من ذلك الوقت، وأكب على الاشتغال][16].

ومات والده [_ وكان من كبار الحنابلة وأئمتهم _ فدرَّس بعده [وقام][17] بوظائفه][18] وله إحدى وعشرون سنة، [واشتهر أمره][19]، وبَعُدَ صيته في العالم، [فطبق ذكره الآفاق][20].
وأخذ في تفسير الكتاب العزيز أيام[21] الجُمَع على كرسي من حفظه، وكان[22] يورد المجالس[23] ولا يتلعثم.

وكذا كان يورد[24] الدرس بتؤدة، وصوت جهوري فصيح؛ فيقول في المجلس أزيد من كراسين أو أقل[25]، ويكتب على الفتوى في الحال عدة أوصال بخطٍ سريعٍ إلى غاية التعليق والاغلاق[26].
قرأت بخط شيخنا العلامة كمال الدين علم الشافعية في حق ابن تيمية: (كان إذا سئل عن فنٍ من العلم ظن الرائي والسامع أنه لا يعرف غير ذلك الفن، وحكم بأن[27] لا يعرفه[28] أحد[29] مثله، وكان[30] الفقهاء من سائر الطوائف إذا جالسوه[31] استفادوا منه في مذاهبهم[32] أشياء[33].
قال: ولا يعرف أنه ناظر أحداً فانقطع معه، ولا تكلم في علمٍ من العلوم؛ سواء كان[34] من علوم الشرع أو[35] غيرها = إلا فاق فيه أهله [والمنسوبين، إليه وكانت له اليد الطولى في حسن التصنيف وجودة العبارة، والترتيب والتقسيم والتبيين.
ووقعت مسألة فرعية في قسمة جرى فيها اختلاف بين المفتين في العصر فكتب فيها مجلدة كبيرة، وكذلك وقعت مسألة في حد من الحدود فكتب فيها مجلدة كبيرة، ولم يخرج في كل واحدة عن المسألة، ولا طوّل بتخليط الكلام والدخول في شيء والخروج من شيء، وأتى في كل واحدة بما لم يكن يجري في الأوهام والخواطر][36]. واجتمعت فيه شروط الاجتهاد على وجهها)[37].

قلت[38]: وله خبرة تامة[39] بالرجال وجرحهم وتعديلهم وطبقاتهم، ومعرفة بفنون الحديث، وبالعالي والنازل، والصحيح[40] والسقيم، مع حفظه لمتونه الذي انفرد به. [فلا يبلغ أحدٌ في العصر رتبته، ولا يقاربه][41]، وهو عجب[42] في استحضاره واستخراج الحجج منه، وإليه المنتهى في عزوه إلى الكتب الستة والمسند؛ بحيث يصدق عليه أن يقال: كل حديثٍ لا يعرفه ابن تيمية فليس بحديث. ولكن الاحاطة لله؛ غير أنه يغترف فيه[43] من بحر، وغيره من الأئمة يغترفون من السواقي.

[1] هكذا في المخطوط. وفي المطبوع (ابن تيمية).

[2] زاد في المطبوع بعده (الإمام) وليست في المخطوط عندي. والذي عندي هو محاولة كتابة كلمة ومن ثم التضبيب عليها. وحذفها أدعى للسياق، ولأنه ذكرها بعد ذكر تسلسل نسبه رحمه الله.

[3] زيادة من المطبوع.

[4] تصحف في المطبوع إلى: (المحدث).

[5] لم يتبينها في المطبوع.

[6] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (حتى سبق فيه).

[7] هكذا تقرأ في المخطوط. وفي المطبوع (ابن) ولا تستقيم؛ ففيها خلل مع الكلمة قبلها.

[8] ساقطة من المطبوع.

[9] في المطبوع وتاريخ ابن الوردي (فانبهر).

[10] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[11] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[12] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (فيناظر).

[13] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (يتحيرون).

[14] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[15] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[16] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[17] زيادة مهمة يقتضيها السياق.

[18] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[19] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[20] زيادة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[21] في العقود (في).

[22] في العقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي (فكان).

[23] في المطبوع والعقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي (المجلس). وما أثبت من المخطوط أشبه بالصواب.

[24] ساقطة من العقود. وفي تاريخ ابن الوردي بدلها (وكذلك الدرس).

[25] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[26] انظر تاريخ ابن الوردي 2/277.

[27] في المطبوع (بأنه). وفي العقود (أن). وما في تاريخ ابن الوردي موافق للمخطوط.

[28] في المطبوع (يعرف) وهو تصحيف.

[29] في العقود (أحدا لا يعرفه).

[30] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (فكانت).

[31] في العقود (إذا جلسوا معه).

[32] في العقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي (في مذاهبهم منه).

[33] بدلها في العقود (ما لم يكونوا عرفوه قبل ذلك).

[34] في العقود (أكان).

[35] في العقود (أم).

[36] زيادة مهمة من العقود الدرية.

[37] انتهى كلام كمال الدين ابن الزملكاني.

[38] القائل هو الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله.

[39] ساقطة من الذيل.

[40] في المطبوع والعقود (وبالصحيح).

[41] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[42] في المطبوع وتاريخ ابن الوردي والذيل (عجيب).

[43] ساقطة من العقود.

----------


## السكران التميمي

وأما التفسير؛ فمسلمٌ إليه، وله في استحضاره[1] الآيات [من القرآن _ وقت إقامة الدليل بها على المسألة _][2] قوة عجيبة، [وإذا رآه المقر[3] تحير فيه][4].
ولفرط إمامته في التفسير وعظمة اطلاعه = يبين[5] خطأ كثيرٍ من أقوال المفسرين، [ويوهي أقوالاً عديدة، وينصر قولاً واحداً موافقاً لما دل عليه القرآن والحديث][6].
ويكتب في اليوم والليلة من التفسير أو من الفقه أو من الأصلين أو من الرد على الفلاسفة والأوائل نحواً من أربعة كراريس أو أزيد[7]، وما أبعُد أن تصانيفه إلى الآن تبلغ خمسمئة مجلده[8].

وله في غير مسألة مصنف مفرد [في مجلده][9]؛ كمسألة التحليل، [ومسألة حفير، ومسألة من سب الرسول[10]، ومسألة اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم في ذم البدع][11]، وله مصنف في الرد على ابن المطهر الرافضي[12] في ثلاث مجلدات كبار، ومصنف في الرد على تأسيس التقديس للرازي في سبع مجلدات، وكتاب في الرد على المنطق، وكتاب في الموافقة بين المعقول والمنقول في مجلدين. وقد جمع أصحابه من فتاويه نحوا من ست مجلدات كبار.

وله باع طويل في معرفة مذاهب الصحابة والتابعين، وقل أن يتكلم في مسألة إلا ويذكر فيها مذاهب الأئمة الأربعة[13]. وقد خالف الأربعة في مسائل معروفة، وصنف فيها واحتج لها بالكتاب والسنة.
وله مصنفٌ سماه: السياسة الشرعية في اصلاح الراعي والرعية، وكتاب رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام.

ولما كان معتقلاً بالإسكندرية التمس منه صاحب سبتة أن يجيز له مروياته وينص على أسماء جملة منها؛ فكتب في عشر ورقات جملة من ذلك بأسانيدها من حفظه، بحيث يعجز أن يعمل بعضه أكبر محدث يكون[14].
وله الآن عدة سنين لا يفتي بمذهب معين، بل بما قام الدليل عليه[15] عنده.

ولقد نصر السنة المحضة والطريقة السلفية، واحتج لها ببراهين ومقدمات، وأمور لم يسبق إليها، وأطلق عبارات أحجم عنها الأولون والآخرون وهابوا وجسر هو عليها، حتى قام عليه خلق من علماء مصر والشام قياما لا مزيد عليه، وبدَّعوه وناظروه وكابروه، وهو ثابت لا يداهن ولا يحابي، بل يقول الحق المر الذي أداه إليه اجتهاده، وحدة ذهنه، وسعة دائرته في السنن والأقوال؛ [مع ما اشتهر منه[16] من الورع، وكمال الفكر، وسرعة الإدراك، والخوف من الله، والتعظيم لحرمات الله][17]، فترى[18] بينه وبينهم حملات حربية، ووقعات[19] شامية ومصرية.
وكم من نوبة قد رموه عن قوس واحدة فينجيه الله، فإنه دائم الابتهال، كثير الاستغاثة [والاستعانة به][20]، قوي التوكل، ثابت الجأش.

له أوراد وأذكار يدمنها بكيفية وجمعية[21]، وله من الطرف الآخر محبّون من العلماء والصلحاء، ومن الجند والأمراء، ومن التجار والكبراء، وسائر العامة تحبه [لأنه منتصب لنفعهم ليلا ونهارا، بلسانه وقلمه][22].

وأما شجاعته فبها تضرب[23] الأمثال، وببعضها يتشبه أكابر الأبطال، فلقد أقامه الله في نوبة غازان والتفا[24] أعباء الأمر بنفسه، [وقام وقعد، وطلع، [ودخل][25] وخرج][26]، واجتمع بالملك مرتين، وبخطلو شاه[27]، وببولاي، وكان قبجق[28] يتعجب من إقدامه وجرأته على المغول.

وله حدة قوية تعتريه في البحث حتى كأنه ليث حرب، وهو أكبر من أن ينبه مثلي على نعوته، فلو طفت[29] بين الركن والمقام لحلفت أني ما رأيت بعيني مثله، ولا والله ما رأى هو مثل نفسه في العلم[30].
وفيه قلة مداراة، وعدم تؤدة غالباً؛ والله يغفر له.

وهو فقيرٌ لا مال له، وملبوسه كأحد[31] الفقهاء: فرجية، ودلق، وعمامة تكون[32] قيمةَ ثلاثين درهما، ومداس ضعيف الثمن.
وشعره مقصوص، وعليه مهابة، وشيبه يسير، ولحيته مستديرة، ولونه أبيض، حنطي اللون، وهو ربع القامة، بعيد ما بين المنكبين، كأن عينيه لسانان ناطقان، ويصلي بالناس صلاة لا يكون أطول من ركوعها وسجودها.
وربما قام لمن يجيء من سفرٍ أو غاب عنه، وإذا جاء فربما يقومون له، والكل عنده سواء؛ فإنه[33] فارغ من هذه الرسوم، ولم ينحن لأحدٍ قط، وإنما يُسَلِّم ويُصافح ويبتسم، وقد يُعظِّم جليسه مرة، ويهينه في المحاورة مرات.

ولما صنف «المسألة الحموية» في الصفات سنة ثمان وتسعين [وستمئة][34] تحزبوا له، وآل بهم الأمر إلى أن طافوا بها[35] على قصبة من جهة القاضي الحنفي، ونُودي عليه بأن لا يُستفتى، ثم قام بنصره طائفة آخرون، وسَلَّم الله.
فلما كان في سنة خمس وسبعمئة جاء الأمر من مصر بأن يُسأل عن معتقده، فجمع له القضاة والعلماء بمجلس نائب دمشق الأفرم، فقال: أنا كنت قد سُئلت عن معتقد [أهل][36] السنة فأجبت عنه في جزء من سنين، وطلبه من داره، فأُحضر وقرأه، فنازعوه في موضعين أو ثلاثةٍ منه، وطال المجلس، فقاموا واجتمعوا مرتين أيضًا لتتمة الجزء، وحاققوه، ثم وقع الاتفاق على أن هذا معتقدٌ سلفيٌّ جيدٌ، وبعضهم قال ذلك كرهًا.
وكان المصريون قد سعوا في أمر الشيخ ومالئوا الأمير ركن الدين الششنكير[37] _ الذي تسلطن _ عليه، فطُلب إلى مصر على البريد، فثاني يوم دخوله اجتمع له القضاة والفقهاء بقلعة مصر، وانتصب ابن عدلان له خصمًا، وادعى عليه عند القاضي ابن مخلوف [القاضي][38] المالكي أن هذا يقول: إن الله تكلم بالقرآن بحرفٍ وصوتٍ، وأنه تعالى على العرش بذاته، وأن الله يُشار إليه الإشارة الحسية. وقال: أطلب عقوبته على ذلك.
فقال القاضي: ما تقول يا فقيه؟ فحمد الله وأثنى عليه، فقيل له: اشرع[39]، ما أحضرناك لتخطب. فقال: أُمنع من[40] الثناء على الله؟! فقال القاضي: أجب فقد حمدت الله. فسكت، فألح عليه، فقال: فمن[41] الحاكم فيَّ؟ فأشاروا له إلى القاضي ابن مخلوف، فقال: أنت خصمي فكيف[42] تحكم فيَّ؟! وغضب وانزعج، وأُسكت القاضي، فأُقيم الشيخ وأخواه، وسجنوا بالجب بقلعة الجبل، وجرت أمور طويلة.
وكُتب إلى الشام كتاب سلطاني بالحط عليه، فقُرئ بجامع دمشق[43]، وتألم الناس له. ثم بقي سنة ونصفًا وأخرج، وكتب لهم ألفاظًا اقترحوها عليه، وهُدِّد وتُوُعِّد بالقتل إن لم يكتبها.

وأقام بمصر يُقرئ العلم ويجتمع خلق عنده[44]، إلى[45] أن تكلم في الاتحادية القائلين بوحدة الوجود [وهم ابن سبعين، وابن عربي، والقونوي وأشباههم][46]، فتحزب عليه صوفية وفقراء وسعوا فيه؛ وأنه يتكلم[47] في صفوة الأولياء، فعُمل له محفل، ثم أخرجوه على البريد، ثم ردوه على مرحلة من مصر، ورأوا مصلحتهم في اعتقاله، فسجنوه في حبس القضاة[48] سنة ونصفًا، فجعل أصحابه يدخلون إليه في السرِّ، ثم تظاهروا؛ فأخرجته الدولة على البريد إلى الإسكندرية، وحُبس ببرج منها، وشنع[49] بأنه قُتل، وأنه غرق غير مرةٍ، فلما عاد السلطان [أيده الله تعالى][50] من الكرك، وأباد أضداده، بادر باستحضار الشيخ إلى القاهرة مكرمًا، واجتمع به وحادثه وسارره بحضرة القضاة والكبار، وزاد في إكرامه، ثم نزل وسكن في دار، واجتمع بعد ذلك بالسلطان.

ولم يكن [الشيخ من رجال الدولة، ولا يسلك[51] معهم تلك النواميس، فلم][52] يعد السلطان يجتمع به، فلما قدم السلطان لكشف العدو عن الرحبة جاء الشيخ إلى دمشق سنة اثنتي عشرة. ثم جرت له أمور ومحن ما بين ارتفاع وانخفاض، وفتر سوقه، ودخل في مسائل[53] كبار لا تحتملها عقول أبناء زمانه[54] ولا علومهم، كمسألة التكفير في الحلف في الطلاق[55]، ومسألة أن الطلاق [بـ]ـالثلاث[56] لا يقع إلا واحدة، وأن الطلاق في الحيض لا يقع، [وصنف في ذلك تواليف لعلَّ[57] تبلغ أربعين كراسًا، فمُنع لذلك من الفتيا][58]، وساس نفسه سياسة عجيبة، [فحبس مراتٍ بمصر ودمشق والإسكندرية، وارتفع وانخفض][59]، واستبد برأيه، وعسى أن يكون ذلك كفارة له، فالله يؤيده بروحٍ منه ويوفقه لمراضيه.
وهو الآن يُلقي الدرس، ويُقرئ العلم، ولا يُفتي إلا بلسانه، ويقول: لا يسعني أن أكتم العلم.

وله إقدامٌ[60]، وشهامة، وقوة نفسٍ توقعه في أمورٍ صعبةٍ، ويدفع[61] الله عنه.
وله نظمٌ قليلٌ[62] وسطٌ، ولم يتزوج ولا تسرى، ولا له من المعلوم إلا شيء قليل، وإخوة تقوم بمصالحه[63]، ولا يطلب منهم غداءً ولا عشاءً في غالب الوقت.
وما رأيت في العالم أكرم منه ولا أفرغ منه عن الدنيا[64] والدرهم، بل لا يذكره، ولا أظنه يدور في ذهنه.
وفيه مروءةٌ وقيامٌ مع أصحابه وسعيٌ في مصالحهم، وهو لونٌ عجيبٌ، ونبأٌ غريبٌ.
وهذا الذي ذكرت من سيرته فعلى الاقتصاد، وإلا فحوله أُناسٌ من الفضلاء يعتقدون فيه وفي علمه وزهده ودينه وقيامه في نصر الإسلام بكل طريقٍ أضعاف ما سُقت.

وثَمَّ أُناس من أضداده يعتقدون فيه وفي علمه؛ لكن يقولون: فيه طيشٌ وعجلةٌ وحدَّةٌ ومحبةٌ للرياسة.
وثَمَّ أُناسٌ _ قد علم الناس قلة خيرهم وكثرة هواهم _ ينالون منه سبًّا وتكفيرا، وهم إما متكلمون، أو من صوفية الاتحادية، أو من شيوخ الزوكرة[65]، أو ممن قد تكلم هو فيهم فأقذع 
وبالغ، فالله يكفيه شر نفسه.
وغالب حطه على الفضلاء أو المتزهدة فبحقٍّ، وفي بعضه هو مجتهد[66].
ومذهبه توسعة العذر للخلق، ولا يُكفِّر أحدًا إلا بعد قيام الدليل[67] والحجة عليه، ويقول: هذه المقالة كفرٌ وضلالٌ، وصاحبها مجتهدٌ جاهلٌ لم تقم عليه حجة الله، ولعله رجع عنها أو تاب إلى الله.
ويقول: إيمانه ثبت له بيقين[68] فلا نخرجه منه إلا بيقين، أما من عرف الحق وعانده وحاد عنه = فكافرٌ ملعونٌ كإبليس، وإلا من الذي يسلم من الخطأ في الأصول والفروع.
ويقول في كبار المتكلمين والحكماء: هؤلاء ما عرفوا الإسلام، ولا ما جاء به محمدٌ صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ويقول في كثير من أحوال المشايخ: إنها شيطانيةٌ أو نفسانيةٌ، فيُنظر في متابعة الشيخ الكتاب والسنة، [وفي شمائله، وتألهه، وعلمه][69]، فإن كان كذلك فحاله صحيح وكشفه رحماني [غالباً؛ وما هو بمعصوم][70]، وبعضهم له رَئِيٌّ من الجن فيخبر بالمغيبات ليغويه[71].
وله في ذلك تصانيف عدة[72]، وعنده في ذلك حكايات عن هذا الضرب وهذا الضرب، لو جمع لبلغت مجلدات، وهي من أعجب العجب.
ولقد عُوفي من الصرع الجني غير واحدٍ بمجرد تهديده للجني، وجرت له في ذلك ألوانٌ وفصولٌ، ولم يفعل أكثر من أن يتلو آياتٍ، ويقول: إن لم تنقطع عن هذا المصروع أو المصروعة وإلا عملنا[73] معك حكم الشرع، وإلا عملنا معك ما يُرضي الله ورسوله.

وقد سمعت منه «جزء ابن عرفة» مراتٍ، وخَرَّجَ له المحدث أمين الدين الواني أربعين حديثًا عن أربعين شيخًا.
وقد حج سنة إحدى وتسعين، وقرأ لنفسه الكثير من الحديث؛ وقرأ «الغيلانيات» في مجلس.
ومن مسموعه «معجم الطبراني الأكبر» سمعه من البرهان الدرجي بإجازته من أبي جعفر الصيدلاني وغيره.

ثم ظفروا له بمسألة السفر لزيارة قبور النبيين، وأن السفر وشد الرحل[74] لذلك منهي عنه؛ لقوله عليه السلام: «لا تشدوا[75] الرحال إلا إلى ثلاثة مساجد» مع اعترافه بأن الزيارة بلا شد رحلٍ قربةٌ، وشنعوا[76] عليه بها [واستعتوا عليه][77]، وكتب فيها جماعةٌ بأنه يلزم من منعه شائبةُ تنقصٍ[78] للنبوة؛ فيَكْفُر بذلك، وأفتى عدة بأنه مخطئٌ في ذلك خطأ المجتهدين المغفور لهم، ووافقه جماعة وكبرت القضية؛ فأُعيد إلى قاعةٍ بالقلعة فبقي بها بضعة وعشرين شهرًا.
وآل الأمر إلى أن مُنع من الكتابة والمطالعة، وما تركوا عنده كراسًا ولا دواة، وبقي أشهرًا على ذلك؛ فأقبل على التلاوة، وبقي يختم في ثلاثٍ وأكثر، ويتهجد ويعبد ربه حتى أتاه اليقين.
وفَرِحتُ له بهذه الخاتمة؛ فإنه كان لا لذة عنده توازي كتابة العلم وتأليفه، فَمُنِعَ أطيب هوائه[79] رحمه الله.

فلم يفجأ الناس إلا نعيه، وما علموا بمرضه، فتأسف الخلق عليه، ودخل إليه أقاربه وخواصه، وازدحم الخلق على[80] باب القلعة[81] وبالجامع، حتى بقي[82] مثل صلاة الجمعة سواء أو أرجح، فصلى عليه بالقلعة ابن تمام، وبالجامع الأموي الخطيب، وبظاهر البلد أخوه زين الدين، وكان الجمع وافرًا إلى الغاية.
شيَّعه الخلق من أربعة أبواب البلد، وحُمل على الرؤوس، وحزر الخلق بستين[83] ألفًا، والنساء اللاتي على الطريق بخمسة عشر ألفًا، وأكثر البكاء والتأسف عليه، ودفن بمقابر الصوفية إلى جانب أخيه الإمام شرف الدين عبد الله.

وانتاب الناس زيارة قبره، ورُئيت له عدة مناماتٍ حسنةٍ، ورثاه جماعة، وكانت وفاته في جوف ليلة الاثنين العشرين من ذي القعدة سنة ثمان وعشرين وسبعمئة، غفر الله له آمين، وعاش سبعًا وستين سنة وأشهرًا.

وكان أسود الرأس قليل شيب اللحية، ربعة من الرجال، جهوري الصوت، أبيض، أعين، مقتصدًا في لباسه وعمامته، يقص شعره دائمًا، وكان لم يتغير عليه شيء من حواسه إلا أن عينه الواحدة نقص نورها قليلاً.
رحمه الله ورضي عنه، ورضي عنا ببركته، وغفر لنا بمنِّه وكرمه [آمين][84].

[1] في العقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي والذيل (استحضار).

[2] بدلها في تاريخ ابن الوردي (للاستدلال).

[3] كذا في المخطوط، وفي المطبوع والعقود والذيل (المقرئ).

[4] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[5] في المطبوع وتاريخ ابن الوردي (بين).

[6] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[7] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[8] في المطبوع (مجلد).

[9] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي. وفي المطبوع: (مجلد).

[10] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (الرسل).

[11] بدله في تاريخ ابن الوردي (وغيرها).

[12] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (العالم الحلي).

[13] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (المذاهب الأربعة).

[14] ساقطة من العقود.

[15] في المطبوع والعقود (عليه الدليل).

[16] في المطبوع والعقود والذيل (عنه).

[17] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[18] لم يتبينها في المطبوع, وفي العقود والذيل (فجرى) وفي تاريخ ابن الوردي (وجرى)، وما في المخطوط متوجه؛ إذ أن الإمام الذهبي يحكي أمراً قد وقف عليه.

[19] في العقود (ووقائع).

[20] زيادة من الذيل.

[21] في العقود (وجعية).

[22] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[23] في المطبوع (يضرب).

[24] في المطبوع والعقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي والذيل (والتقى). وما في المخطوط متوجهٌ جداً؛ وهو من الإلفاء والاستقبال والاستضافة؛ فكأنه استقبل هذه الأعباء واستضافها وقام بها. 

[25] زيادة من الذيل.

[26] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[27] في العقود والذيل (وبقطلوشاة).

[28] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (قفجق).

[29] في المطبوع والعقود وتاريخ ابن الوردي (حلفت) ولعله الأظهر.

[30] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (العالم).

[31] في الذيل (كآحاد) ولعله الأظهر.

[32] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (يكون).

[33] في الذيل (كأنه).

[34] زيادة من العقود.

[35] في العقود (به).

[36] زيادة من العقود.

[37] في العقود (الجاشنكير).

[38] زيادة من العقود.

[39] في المطبوع والعقود (أسرع).

[40] ساقطة من العقود.

[41] في العقود (من).

[42] في العقود (كيف).

[43] في العقود (بالجامع).

[44] في العقود (عنده خلق).

[45] ساقطة في المطبوع.

[46] زيادة من العقود.

[47] في العقود (تكلم).

[48] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (القضاء).

[49] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (وشيع).

[50] زيادة من العقود.

[51] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (سلك).

[52] ساقط من العقود.

[53] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (مسالك). والكلام بعده يؤيد ما في المخطوط.

[54] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (زماننا).

[55] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (بالطلاق).

[56] زيادة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[57] في المطبوع (لعلها).

[58] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[59] زيادة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[60] ساقطة من المطبوع.

[61] في الذيل (فيدفع).

[62] ساقطة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[63] اضطربت هذه العبارة في تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[64] في الذيل (الدينار). والمثبت هو الصواب؛ ويؤيده الكلام بعده.

[65] تصحف في الأصول إلى (الزركرة).

[66] أتى بعدها في المخطوط كلمةً ليست من صلب النص؛ فتركتها.

[67] ساقط من الذيل.

[68] ساقطة من المطبوع.

[69] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[70] زيادة من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[71] مكانها نقط في المطبوع لعدم تمكنه من قراءتها.

[72] في المطبوع: عديدة.

[73] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (علمنا) ولعلها أظهر.

[74] في المطبوع وتاريخ ابن الوردي (الرحال).

[75] في المطبوع وتاريخ ابن الوردي (تشد).

[76] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (فشنعوا).

[77] ساقط من تاريخ ابن الوردي.

[78] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (تنقيص).

[79] مكانها نقط في المطبوع لعدم تمكنه من قراءتها.

[80] في تاريخ ابن الوردي (عند).

[81] تصحف في المطبوع إلى (بالقلعة).

[82] أي: صار. ففي تا ريخ ابن الوردي بدل قوله: (حتى بقي مثل) = زحمة.

[83] تصحف في المطبوع إلى: (ستين).

[84] زيادة من المطبوع.

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

أحسنتم أحسن الله إليكم

----------


## أبو مبشر الأزدي

بــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــوركـــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــت أيـــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــهـــــا الــــــعــــــ  مـــــــــرس .......................

----------


## سمير بن لوصيف

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## رجع الصدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

المسلم لا يكون لعانا 

بارك الله فيكم على هذه الوثيقة النادرة حول ترجمة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله للإمام الذهبي رحمه الله .. 
للناقل الحق أن يمنع أي أحد عن الأخذ بدون عزو النصوص إلى أهلها أو سرقة أو ما شابه .. 
بيد أن المسلم لا يكون لعانا .. 
فهذا الذي ينقل من هذه الرسالة بدون أن يعزو منقولاته إلى أصلها لا يستحق اللعن .. 
قد يحتاج إلى التأنيب أو التقريع .. أما اللعن فلا .. 
و خاصة و نحن في وقت نبحث عن النوادر في تراثنا العظيم الذي اختطفه المستشرقون ..

----------


## السكران التميمي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> المسلم لا يكون لعانا


أعتقد بارك الله فيك أننا ناقشنا هذا الكلام فيما سبق.. فلا داعي لإعادته من جديد وترديده!!




> فهذا الذي ينقل من هذه الرسالة بدون أن يعزو منقولاته إلى أصلها لا يستحق اللعن .. 
> قد يحتاج إلى التأنيب أو التقريع .. أما اللعن فلا ..


 أنا لا أعني هذا الشخص.. فما زال هذا عمل أكثر الناس.. أنا قصدي من سرقه ونسبه لنفسه.. وقد سبق أيضاً ونبهنا على هذا فيما سبق.. فأحسنوا الظن بارك الله فيكم بإحسان الفهم.
وبارك الله في الجميع وشكر لهم.

----------


## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

جزاك الله خيراً   ورحم الله تعالى شيخي الإسلام:ابن تيميَّةوتلميذه الذهبي.آمين.

----------


## ابن كثير البورصي

بارك الله فيكم.
هل من الممكن وضع الرسالة في ملف وورد لكي يسهل تنزيله؟
فقد يصعب علي القراءة إلا من الوورد.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

